

180 Day Coding Challenge - jasondotstar
http://www.jasondotstar.com/180-Day-Coding-Challenge/

======
yaur
"As many programming languages, SDKs, Libraries, Frameworks, and development
tools there are, I'll never make the decision on which one I should choose."
Just use what you know. There are plenty of times when that is the wrong
choice, but being paralyzed because you can't make a decision is not one of
them. Once you have a PoC or are at least in to the project you will most
likely have a better idea where the pain points are (performance, development
speed, interop, etc) and can make better decisions about what tools are going
to save you time in the long run. If you decided you need to reboot once you
get in to the project you should do it as early as possible, but be committed
to only doing it once.

